# Guinea Pig Armor



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Did anyone else follow the guinea pig armor on ebay? It sold for over $24,000!! All the proceeds are going to a guinea pig rescue in Virginia.  I can only imagine how amazing my girls would look in it. I was debating bidding when it was missing two zeros on that number. But, by the time I decided to it was already up above $300.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I didn't see it, but it sounds cute. I think my piggy would like it for when she's squabbling with her friends. She would win every argument with a suit of armor :lol:


----------

